# Magia por categorías > Magia de Cerca >  "wiregam" y papel flash

## magolek

Supongo que concoceréis el wiregam, "no se si se escribe exacatamente así". Es ese alambre que dibuja una carta elegida por el espectador. Pues bien, yo siempre quemaba el alambre con un mechero hasta que un compañero de mi sociedad me comentó que lo envolviera en papel flash, y al quemarlo el alambre dibujaría de igual manera la carta elegida. 

No se si fue casualidad pero desde que hice eso, el alambre ya no forma tan bien la carta, hay que ayudarle siempre con la mano.  ¿Le ha ocurrido eso a alguien? o ¿es normal  que con el tiempo se vaya deformando?

Gracias. y un saludo.

----------


## sertxos83

nunca lo he provado con papel flash pero no se si el fogonazo sera suficiente para moldearlo, detodos modos busca por el foro que creo recordar que habia un hilo en el que te decian como volver a darle forma al chisme y demas cosillas


saludos

----------


## MagoJaume

Personalmente he hecho muchas veces el "alambregrama" y casi siempre lo he hecho con papel flash, y nunca me ha dado ningún problema.
Una forma de hacerlo con el papel flash es dejarlo en un cenicero... y en el momento que algún fumador coloque su cigarro en el que se queme; con esto te dejo una pequeña base para que vayas probando a ver como te da mejor resultado.
slds

----------


## AURELIO

Si, hay algunos que van perdiendo la forma, no se por que ... para volver a reforzarlo sujeta con un alicate cada doblez del alambres y con mechero ponlo al rojo, de seguido agua fria ( lo lei en una revista, de hecho dice q asi se hacen )

----------


## magolek

Gracias, haré lo que me dices. 

Saludos

----------

